# I am an israeli . Am I welcome in Australia ?



## IsraeliLovesAU (Aug 11, 2013)

AU is probably one of the countries I like the most .I love Australia 'caus unlike the USA , it's a nation for everyone and not just aussies who were born in Australia . If I ever become a citizen (which makes me an "aussie") I'll be 200% loyal to the aussie flag .I will give no crap about Israhel , whom I hate deeply .


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Israeli's will always be welcome in AU. its a shame you hate Israel so much though...


----------



## IsraeliLovesAU (Aug 11, 2013)

DylanW said:


> Israeli's will always be welcome in AU. its a shame you hate Israel so much though...


a shame would be hating Australia if you're australian ,
a shame would be hating France if you're french ,
a shame would be hating Germany if you're german ,

Hating Israel if you're israeli is the best you can do...


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not Israeli but I am a Jewish South African living in Australia who happens to have an Israeli passport and happen to have spend some time in Israel..

Not going to go into a debate about this. Its a free country to have your own opinions


----------



## IsraeliLovesAU (Aug 11, 2013)

DylanW said:


> I am not Israeli but I am a Jewish South African living in Australia who happens to have an Israeli passport and happen to have spend some time in Israel..
> 
> Not going to go into a debate about this. Its a free country to have your own opinions


israel hasn't treated Australia nicely with the whole Ben Zygier affair and the passports in Dubai , i'de understand why israelis wouldn't be welcomed in Australia.


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

IsraeliLovesAU said:


> AU is probably one of the countries I like the most .I love Australia 'caus unlike the USA , it's a nation for everyone and not just aussies who were born in Australia . If I ever become a citizen (which makes me an "aussie") I'll be 200% loyal to the aussie flag .I will give no crap about Israhel , whom I hate deeply .


IsraeliLovesAU, You do not have to hate Israel. I suggest that you regain a little bit of love even if you do not want to stay there any more. From my side of view, Australia seem to be a good country just like some one would consider going to Israel, Australia is my dream country though, I just can't wait being there some day soon and possibly stay long.


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

Australia loves everyone so dont get worried about that fact


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

digitalpoin8 said:


> thank you every one


Why are repeating this same quote on peoples threads including mine it makes no sense at all, please stop.


----------

